# Need TV opinions



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys, looking to get some feedback as I'm poised with a tough question.

Currently I have a Sony SXRD 60" 1080p tv. Room wise we usually sit about 10-14 feet away from the television.

This tv is being replaced by warranty for hardware defects. Now I have a few choices of what TV's I would like to get for it. Choices are:

Mitsubishi 65" DLP
Panasonic 58" Plasma
Samsung 58" Plasma
Samsung 52" 120hz Plasma

I hear great things about the samsungs and panasonics, not so great about the mitsubishi so am kinda not looking at that one. My main question is since we're used to a 60", is it worth going to the smaller 120hz TV or should I stay with the 58's?

If it matters of what I use the TV for, mostly movies, I have HD cable input and also a Blue-Ray player. Don't play games on it yet, but looking into a xbox 360.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

My guess is that you will notice the size difference - at least initially. And 14' away is pretty far for a 52 inch set so I'd stick to the larger ones. I sit about 10 feet away from my 47" set and it could be a bit bigger say 50-52". 

Just curious: why no LCD options?

Regarding the Panasonic: you didn't say exactly which one but HERE's are rather non-flattering review of one.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a 57" Mitsubishi DLP HDTV and I love it!


----------

